# Colombo Flora Base



## JohnC (26 Dec 2010)

Hi ho ho ho,

I'm about to start setting up my Rio180 tank and am at the substrate buying phase.

Anywhere other then Aqua Essentials where i can buy Colombo Flora Base? Their prices seem to have gone up.

As for amounts. I think 30L will be enough for coverage and some sloping at the back for scaping. Anyone care to reassure me of this before i make the order? 

Best Regards,
John

p.s if anyone wants to suggest cheaper, similar products, please do.


----------



## Radik (26 Dec 2010)

Hi ha ha ha 

I have no idea where but indeed 100 bucks for 30L is a lot. How long this substrate lasts? Year before it runs out of nutritions? Maybe longer? I have no idea but I would not spend money on it as after a while it become inert just like gravel. I see your journals and you are doing nice scapes with eco complete which is inert already. 

I was thinking many times if it is worth it and more I think more I realize it is just nicely done marketing and I will not jump on it.

Want my suggestion use nice gravel and some rich substrate for cheap, like worm casting and some clay? I am testing 3g nano tank topsoil with sand and things are growing. My 10g will be worm casting with gravel and sand most likely in spring.

Just my thoughts as you asked for it.


----------



## Luketendo (27 Dec 2010)

MA stock it / can order it in not sure how pricing compares though.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (27 Dec 2010)

Hi 

Have you google it - I did and the shops are round about the same price.

Regards
paul.


----------



## bazz (27 Dec 2010)

hi,
i bought a bag to top off the rear of my 300l after using 5 bags, 2 weeks ago from ma at east bridgford, notts,
price = Â£32.50 for 10 litres!
cheers,
bazz!


----------



## GHNelson (27 Dec 2010)

Hi
You can get really good results with any inert substrate especially if your dosing Co2... Macros and trace elements.

Also I have used both of these http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/seachem ... -1737.html
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/seachem ... -1735.html
and had good results with and without dosing Co2.
Regards
hoggie


----------



## JohnC (27 Dec 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Have you google it - I did and the shops are round about the same price.
> 
> ...



yup, only aqua essentials shows up with it.


----------



## JohnC (27 Dec 2010)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi
> You can get really good results with any inert substrate especially if your dosing Co2... Macros and trace elements.
> 
> Also I have used both of these http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/seachem ... -1737.html
> ...



yup, i had good success with eco complete last time on my corner, then more recently using a small amount of oliver knott nature soil stuff capped by sand. 

but this time i want to add that little extra boost to the plant strength and buffer to my dosing that a complete substrate provides.

my experience with oliver knotts stuff was the grains were too light and too soft. i've used the flora base in my nano and like it better. 

There is a new Maidenhead Aquatics shop opened up in the central belt of scotland so I will give them a call and see if they are stocking.

Best Regards,
John


----------



## mjbarnard (28 Dec 2010)

I need around 40L. Aquaessentials are only showing 1 bag of 10L Black in stock. It doesnt appear to be in stock anywhere else (in uk). Does anyone know where this can actually be bought and have it in stock?!

Thanks
Matthew


----------



## JohnC (28 Dec 2010)

mjbarnard said:
			
		

> I need around 40L. Aquaessentials are only showing 1 bag of 10L Black in stock. It doesnt appear to be in stock anywhere else (in uk). Does anyone know where this can actually be bought and have it in stock?!
> 
> Thanks
> Matthew



exactly the issue i'm having. i'll report on my maidenhead aquatics phone call tomorrow.


----------



## mjbarnard (4 Feb 2011)

Paraquatics can source this within a week. They delivered 40 litres to me today.


----------



## sanj (5 Feb 2011)

I dont know why people say these substrates are inert after a year. They are clay based substrates and have a high CEC capacity which would mean they would bind nutrients added from the water column. One could perhaps compare them with kitty litter after a year or so, but not sand or gravel.

The advantage of these substrates i believe is to really kick start plant growth early on.


----------

